

World chess championship - analysis of Anand's crushing Game 4 victory - grellas
http://www.chess.co.uk/twic/chessnews/events/world-chess-championship-2010/anand-topalov-world-championship-game-4

======
DanHulton
Somewhat unrelated:

You know, it's actually kind of funny. I've become such a huge fan of
Starcraft and Starcraft 2 over the past year, and it always blows my mind that
people can talk about sports and chess seriously like this and been seen as
reasonable fans and intellectuals, while if you know any of the big names in
Starcraft and their past accomplishments, you're still just another videogame
nerd.

Hopefully that's a trend that reverses as time goes on - I'd love to be able
to speak in polite company about Starcraft as everyone in this thread is
speaking about chess.

------
limmeau
For a non-chesser like me: what is so remarkable about that game in
particular?

(Honestly interested -- was it that Novelty move in the middle?)

~~~
Isofarro
Anand is long regarded as a solid and classical player, quietly building up
his position. Topalov is an uncompromising fighter, always looking at
intensifying the struggle.

Every once in a while we get a glimpse of the youthful attacking Anand - a
sacrificial attack with reduced material. Game 4 was another example of that
remarkable talent being unleashed.

Over the years, Topalov is famous for games he has lost; it's not often he
loses, but when he does it often is because of a brilliancy or dashing attack.
Game 4 was one of those performances.

Even though I feel game 2 was a far better quality, game 4 will probably be
the game that people will remember.

------
lini
live coverage from today's game will be at <http://www.anand-topalov.com/en/>

------
dylanz
That was a fantastic game. Bold playing by Anand!

------
blizkreeg
The next game should be exciting. Anand is known to be strong with black and
he goes in with a one point advantage.

~~~
Isofarro
Considering Topalov is a notorious slow-starter, or more accurately a very
strong finisher, it's set up to be a very interesting clash for the rest of
the match. Although this is a head-to-head match, so beating the tail-enders
to catch up isn't an available strategy.

So far it's been a sublime performance from Anand to come back after the
catastrophic first game. Game 2 was a splendid positional win, and game 4 is
vintage Anand after a serious mistake from Topalov.

Anand's best games collection shows a number of wonderful examples of king
attacks with reduced material, game 4 is another worthy addition.

All this on the backdrop of a psychological war: Topalov's decision to play by
Sofia Rules, not talking/communicating with Anand, Topalov on home ground,
Danailov's dual role as Topalov's manager and match organiser - for a player
to face that and produce the quality Anand has done in games 2 to 4 is even
more impressive.

------
asimjalis
Is there a website that will animate these?

~~~
akkartik
Chessbase has my favorite board:
<http://chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=6288> (search for replay)

Also the best analysis of game 4 IMO - by Anish Giri, currently the world's
youngest GM.

